# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Fusion3 3D Printers >  Welcome!

## Fusion3 3D Printers

We're really excited to have partnered with 3DPrintboard.com to create a forum for both current and prospective users of our F306 3D Printer.

If you haven't heard of us, we manufacture affordable, high-performance 3D printers for the US and Canadian markets. Starting at $3975 (single extruder), our printers are known for being fast, yet maintaining great print quality. They're reliable and durable, making them great for commercial (prototyping and manufacturing) and educational use. 

Enough of the commercial plug - if you'd like to learn more, check out our website at: http://www.fusion3design.com or contact us at sales@fusion3design.com.

We'll be on the board often so let us know if you have any questions or ideas - we're looking forward to engaging with you!

----------


## curious aardvark

seems expensive for a basic (looking at the pics) aluminium strut based machine. 

Where's all the money spent - hardware wise ?
Are they custom made carbon fibre cable ties ? (well they look like cable ties in the picture). 

Yes it's a nice clean design, but using off the shelf parts from what i can see. So why the big price ?

----------


## chris-fusion3

Hi Curious,

This is Chris, founder of Fusion3. Yes, we do use a few off the shelf, commonly available components in our machines.  In fact, it's one of the cornerstones of our design and engineering philosophy.  If there is a part out there that does what we need to do, there's no sense in reinventing the wheel just to be different.  But, when there isn't a part or component that fits our needs, we're certainly not afraid to dive in and engineer our own.  This combination is central to how we're able to deliver capabilities meeting or exceeding much more expensive 3D printers, but at a fraction of their price.  

There's a lot besides the collection of parts that go into our 3D printers, from the engineering, to careful assembly, to custom calibration and extensive testing for every system we produce, to customer support overhead.  Our price has to cover these costs as well, even though often times people forget about them.  

Particularly in the business and education market, (which is our focus), our customers require a higher level of performance, reliability, and support than they can get from consumer 3D printers.  When you look at other systems in this market segment, our price is pretty much in line.  But, we're still able to deliver better levels of part quality, in more materials, and at higher speeds.

----------


## 3DPBuser

Would be great to see a once-a-week focus post on some aspect of the printer.

----------


## curious aardvark

Ah - so it's a 'business' product.

ie: businesses are always charged more for - often - the same product sold at a lower price to 'consumers'. 
As a small business owner I make a point of never buying anything marketed as a 'business' product ;-)

Well if people are buying them - good luck to you :-)

But seriously - cable ties ? 
You couldn't find somewhere for a proper cable run ?

----------

